# It takes 21 days for the brain to learn a new habit



## melbilnz (Oct 31, 2009)

OK, so we all know that DP is beatable, no matter the cause. And for most of us, it seems to be mostly related to and obsessional thinking. Now if we can get back in touch with reality for 21 days, there is a good very chance it will stick.


----------



## weedDPeedMe (Dec 12, 2009)

lol don't i wish i could be normal for 21 days! it'll happen though- every day im fighting to get out of it, and each day im coming closer- ALL of this is ANXIETY, something I need to take charge of


----------



## Borisus (Nov 13, 2009)

hahaha, I'd love to be in reality for 21 minutes.. let alone 21 days... Good post though, for those who have more control.


----------

